# Looking for .22 double action



## bcd02 (Jun 6, 2012)

I want to get a .22 double revolver.

My ideal pistol would hold 8-10 shots, have a 3"-4" barrel, a normal hammer, and a normal cylinder release mechanism.
I have been looking around and I can't seem to find anything like that for a reasonable price. (reasonable being under $400)

I currently am looking at buying one from a friend, but it is not what I want ideally.

this exact style of pistol here:
Item:9107326 Hi-Standard HI-STANDARD R-101 SENTINEL .22 CAL For Sale at GunAuction.com

This is a Hi-standard Sentinel r-101. If feels really nice in my hand which is very important, but there are several things that I do not like about it.
The biggest draw back to it is that it FTFs when fired double action about 25% of the time or more. I think that the firing pin doesnt hit the back of the casing hard enough to detonate the primer. This isn't a huge problem for me because I would do 95% of my firing of this pistol single action anyway. but It is still a negative, and I am also concerned that this may lead to further problems later on potentionally even firing single action.
Another draw back to this pistol is the cylinder release mechanism. Unlike most common DA revolvers where the release is a button behind the cylinder that you either push forward or pull back, on this pistol the release is the ejector rod, you have to pull forward on it. Because of this it is impossible to open the cylinder with one hand. Another aspect is that the ejector rod is not spring loaded, after pushing it to the rear to eject casings it will not return forward on its own but needs to be pulled back forward. Both of these are merely convinience issues and I could deal with.
The last 2 things are that this pistol is not exactly what I'm looking for. It has a 2 3/8" barrel and a bobbed hammer. It seams like it was designed as a CCW, but I have no desire to use it as such, especially when the DA is missfiring. And since I normally will fire it SA the bobbed hammer will be a huge inconvenience.

The positive side of this pistol is that I really like the feel of it in my hand. For a small pistol the grip just fits very well. Also it has a 9 round cylinder which I like a lot.
And the other positive is that its in pretty good shape and I can get it for $100.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The only DA .22 revolver that I have ever really liked is the S&W Model 63, in a six shot, but you would be lucky to find a good one for $400. Of the DA .22 revolvers I've fired, the S&W was the only one with a decent trigger, in DA mode. I have a Hi-Standard Double-9 from the early '60's and it is a decent quality revolver, but the trigger in DA mode is not good - SA mode is OK. Still, a good one of these might be $300-$400 in todays market, despite the fact that they sold new for about $65 when I was a kid. 

The one you handled probably got the firing pin strike lightened too much whenever the hammer was bobbed. Good luck finding parts.


----------



## XenaWarriorCat (Aug 9, 2012)

Bisley said:


> ...Good luck finding parts.


+1 - problematic.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*There aren't that many being made,,,*

Let me say I buy a lot of used revolvers,,,
So far I've been successful in checking them out beforehand.

But buying a used revolver is an iffy thing,,,
Not so much for it breaking down,,,
But finding parts if it does.

That's the problem with H&R Revolvers,,,
Nice guns until they break.

Find a used gun that is at least still being manufactured,,,
Then if it breaks you will be able to get it repaired.

Taurus Models 94, 970, & 990,,,
S&W Model 63, 317, & 617,,,
Charter Arms Pathfinder,,,
Ruger SP-101 & 22 LCR.

if you must go used look for a S&W Model 18 or 17,,,
Don't buy an old/discontinued/defunct gun expecting to get years of use from it.

I've seen way too many people go that route,,,
It's almost always disappointing.

Aarond

.


----------

